# Chiapas



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I've been reading about the roots of the Zapatista rebellion and I think it would be a possible study area for my linguistic rights related dissertation. But how safe is Chiapas? Are there many foreigners there and do they complicate matters? My main study language is not within any Mayan family (sorry, maybe Mayan is a top level language family, I plead ignorance) and not geographically located close to Chiapas, although it is on Mexican territory. How about the 38 _municipios de buen gobierno_? Are they accessible to academic investigators? I know there is an Intercultural University in Chiapas that is in San Cristóbal de las Casas, might that be a good starting point?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It may an over written and research subject but if you are up to it you will find plenty of people who have researched the subject, done documentaries etc..

Chiapas is a hot bed of would be foreign and Mexican would be revolutionaries so you will have lots of company.

I think more interesting would be the effect that the new bounderies of 73 had and still have on all the indigenous municipalities.. But that iis a pretty hot subject now with lots of conflicts.

Chiapas is not dangerous per say but you have to respect the customs, mind your own business and not get involved by one side or another. The danger in Chiapas is more being at the right place at the wrong time . There are lots of conflicts all over the place so it is a good idea to have friends in the communities who will warn you when it is not safe. As a rule it is safe expecially if you are low key do not drive an expensive car and do not flash money.

Some municipalities are friendlier than others and some villagers can be pretty close minded and not interested in strangers. Actually most villagers are very suspicious of strangers but there are lots of NGO with Mexicans and foreigners out to help, lots of study groups of all types, lots of anthropologist types and others and everyone is fine..

Yes there are lots of foreigners in the highlands, many young ones especially Europeans and Latin Americans, most of them speak Spanish. The atmosphere amongst them is on the hippish side.
Many people come and go, lots of turn over.

I am not familiar with the universities but there seem to be lots of them between Tuxtla and San Cristobal.
CELALI is part of CONECULTA and still teaches Mayan languages.. I can look up th ename of a man I met recently at one of the State Competition. He was on the jury.. He was involved with CELALI or may nave been the director, I do not remember . He is indigenous and knows a lot about what is going on in the communities so probably could be of some help.

I also know one of the head guys of the Zapatistas in Aldama, someone told me he was the governor nit I do not know if that is correct. I deal with his wife and son and I am suppose to meet him again in February.. I am trying to get them to get out of Aldama to seel some of their artesania but so far the guys I know have refused.. I spoke with him a month ago and likes the idea so we have to meet with whomever and talk about it.

Foreigners do not seem to complicae matters but then I do not deal with any and do not know many so I am not in a good spot to talk about that. I have lived there 6 to 8 month of the year , mostly visiting indigenous communities , I have many Tzotztil and Tzeltal friends and a few Lacandones and I think that over the last 10 years Imet a handful of foreigners. The last one was a French guy involved in some agricultural project in the Pantelhó area.

Some of the roads are not very safe as there are assailts.. On the way to Simojovel and around Simojovel, between Palenque and San Cristobal.. around la Selva Negra between Jitotal and Tabasco and a few other a little out of the way area..
I have been told not to go to some other areas but I think that there is a lot of feuds and envy between communities and there is a tendency to blame the neighbors for all the bad stuff..usually if you go there during the day and get to know people in a town most places are fine. At first you are invisible, then peope are curious about what you do and if what you do seems legit to them you are ok it is fine... if you are with a mining company or friend s with a feuding village you better leave town.. The Zapatista villages are even more so but once you are introduce by the jeffes you are ok.. as a rule they do not like people wondering around their area unless they know what you are up to. Oventik is their headquaters or one of them and you need a permit to go there.. I have never been there but went by many times by the entrance, it is btween San Andres and San Cayetano.

The Human Rights people maybe able to help you too.. You will find plenty of sources on the subject no doubt.

There is a very large amount of zapatista villages in the Las Margaritas and Ocosingo municipalities . These municipalities are huge and go from the Highlands to the jungle.

Have fun exploring Chiapas, it is a beautiful place.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't know if this applies:

"Chiapas mayor killed; corruption claimed
He and his driver were gunned down in the streets of Tuxtla Gutiérrez

Mexico News Daily | Tuesday, December 19, 2017
A Chiapas mayor who was facing opposition from unhappy constituents was assassinated yesterday in the state capital, Tuxtla Gutiérrez.


Bochil Mayor Sergio Antonio Zenteno Albores and his driver were attacked yesterday afternoon by two men aboard a motorcycle in the city center. The driver was also killed.

A member of the Institutional Revolutionary Party (PRI), Zenteno was sworn in as mayor in the fall of 2015.

Last month, Bochil residents complained about several public works projects that were still unfinished and demanded that the state Congress investigate, alleging embezzlement.

On November 28, Bochil citizens protested at the state PRI headquarters, led by Guillermo Gómez, a municipal clerk affiliated with the Democratic Revolution Party (PRD). The protest turned violent when they were confronted by PRI members."

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/chiapas-mayor-killed-corruption-claimed/


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

And do not forget most all men and some women carry a machete...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Well Chicois not too many in Bochil carry machete but it is typical of what happens in Chiapas, politicians accised of being crooked and stealing money and being killed, it happened in Chamula last year or so, Rosa Perez in Chenalho could not be found but the same thing would have happened to her and a few others. Politics in Chiapas is dangerous.. do not associate yourself with politicians, ithat part is not safe..


----------

